# Am I losing my Mind Dealing with DTV?



## wb1205 (Aug 12, 2007)

So long time 20+ year customer that has reached my breaking point. I call to reactivate a genie client and that's pretty straight forward agree to another 12months of DTV service and such. Well they somehow populated my account with the same client device twice - same serial and mac address on the clients in the DTV system. I've been on the phone for 1.5 hrs every day for the last week. I am told they have a network mapping issue. They can't fix. Oh and they can't deactivate the client that was added (but can't be added due to their error). I've spent way too large of a portion of my life dealing with this and am now pulling boxes out of the equipment closet. 

I've had US support, Montana, Georgia?, the Philippines and some incredibly rude "loyalty" people as well. Anyone have any suggestions prior to pulling the plug entirely?

Thanks!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wb1205 said:


> So long time 20+ year customer that has reached my breaking point. I call to reactivate a genie client and that's pretty straight forward agree to another 12months of DTV service and such. Well they somehow populated my account with the same client device twice - same serial and mac address on the clients in the DTV system. I've been on the phone for 1.5 hrs every day for the last week. I am told they have a network mapping issue. They can't fix. Oh and they can't deactivate the client that was added (but can't be added due to their error). I've spent way too large of a portion of my life dealing with this and am now pulling boxes out of the equipment closet.
> 
> I've had US support, Montana, Georgia?, the Philippines and some incredibly rude "loyalty" people as well. Anyone have any suggestions prior to pulling the plug entirely?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm with you, this new system sucks.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wb1205 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions prior to pulling the plug entirely?


Do that quick as possible, your mental health is in danger !


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

wb1205 said:


> So long time 20+ year customer that has reached my breaking point. I call to reactivate a genie client and that's pretty straight forward agree to another 12months of DTV service and such. Well they somehow populated my account with the same client device twice - same serial and mac address on the clients in the DTV system. I've been on the phone for 1.5 hrs every day for the last week. I am told they have a network mapping issue. They can't fix. Oh and they can't deactivate the client that was added (but can't be added due to their error). I've spent way too large of a portion of my life dealing with this and am now pulling boxes out of the equipment closet.
> 
> I've had US support, Montana, Georgia?, the Philippines and some incredibly rude "loyalty" people as well. Anyone have any suggestions prior to pulling the plug entirely?
> 
> Thanks!


i would not touch directv now with a 20 ft pole!!! i tried to sign up for service and they thought i wanted to send a box back dumb asses!!! then another lady tried her dammest to get me to sign up for dtv now wich sucks just like the rest of att!!! this is what you get when you hire the 40 cent a day rice workers most are rude think they know what's best for you or they just can't understand you at all among other topics. wich leads to loss of subs. i liked it better back in the 90's they had world class customer service in merica not slaves working for em


----------



## wb1205 (Aug 12, 2007)

It just won't stop. I call again, they see but can't fix the issue. Want to charge to send a tech. I asked what the tech would do, they say fix it. Oh, how I ask, they just say they will.

Tech shows up tonight. Nice guy was at my house 5 years ago when the genie and the device I'm trying to activate was installed! He laughed, I showed him the situation, told him that I've got 12hrs into dtv and no resolution. He was professional but acknowledged on the old DTV system, this would be fixed and the van would never had to be sent. Anyway, he spent 2hrs on the phone while on site observing and had to leave with the problem not fixed! 

My genie only thinks it's licensed for one location, but my account has 2 allowed.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Are you being charged for the second client? I assume you are and that getting a refund is going to be a pain in the arse.

Yep customer service at DTV absolutely sucks and you just cannot believe anything a CSR tells you. I am not sure if they are just flat out lying or really have no clue.


----------



## wb1205 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes being charged for the second client. I called before scheduling the tech and asked to simply cancel the ckient and was informed I only had 24 hrs to cancel. I said I had been on the phone 12hrs in 1.5-2hr increments over the last week, she said tough you are bound by the extension.

So tech was here yesterday for 2hrs no fix, here I am today no call, no text, no email and it still doesn't work.

200k subscribers lost last quarter? Yeah the rest are right behind them. Me included. I'll play whatever game they want but have decided to spend just as much time finding a different solution. Only because of the terrible experience. I had to look. Dtv since 1996. 23 years? Wow. See ya. I will however update how this **** show progresses. "We will send a tech and he will fix it" how? And when TS has told me its a database issue on ATT side what do I need a tech for? Coffee, jokes and still no resolution. LMFAO you can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> Are you being charged for the second client? I assume you are and that getting a refund is going to be a pain in the arse.
> 
> *Yep customer service at DTV absolutely sucks and you just cannot believe anything a CSR tells you. I am not sure if they are just flat out lying or really have no clue.*


Terrible to read such a post...and what's really terrible is...it's the truth! I thought D* was bad, but ATT has taken customer service to a new low.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wb1205 said:


> Yes being charged for the second client. I called before scheduling the tech and asked to simply cancel the ckient and was informed I only had 24 hrs to cancel. I said I had been on the phone 12hrs in 1.5-2hr increments over the last week, she said tough you are bound by the extension.
> 
> So tech was here yesterday for 2hrs no fix, here I am today no call, no text, no email and it still doesn't work.
> 
> 200k subscribers lost last quarter? Yeah the rest are right behind them. Me included. I'll play whatever game they want *but have decided to spend just as much time finding a different solution.* Only because of the terrible experience. I had to look. Dtv since 1996. 23 years? Wow. See ya. I will however update how this **** show progresses. "We will send a tech and he will fix it" how? And when TS has told me its a database issue on ATT side what do I need a tech for? Coffee, jokes and still no resolution. LMFAO you can't make this stuff up.


I've done the research and I'm still here. I can't get past the sports thing. Just baseball and football. That's all I need D* for and I can't find a better way. Let us know what you find, please.

Rich


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

They got me by the short hairs because I think the picture quality alone is a deciding factor, I just cannot go to anything that does not have equal or better PQ.. There aggressive moves towards making 4K a true reality is also another bonus but the CSR Dept just makes all the good things feel meaningless.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I would try chat and just tell them you need to remove a client. Give them the info and poof. If it removes both then chat back and add it back


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

With what seems like ever increasing amounts of subscriber losses, I wonder how many like me are just hanging by a thread and could also leave at anytime. 

The flexibility of using our service between our home and RV as well as picture quality are the only things that have kept us around for over 20 years. The sports I watch can be seen elsewhere, we have no need for 4k at this point, and the wife pushes back at pretty much anything that requires a new remote. But at every turn, the screws are tightening and our days with DirecTV are dwindling quickly. Picture quality is tough to give up, but that's about the only thing keeping me around. 

From the RC1 system basically ending our ability to receive locals in our RV at our seasonal site and DNS (distant network service) applications no longer being processed, to the HS17 hardware path of a centralized setup (single point of failure) with limited tuners (we have 12 tuners across 5 receivers) and not allowing any other DVR's on the same account are all negatives for us. So at this point there is absolutely no way I will allow a hardware upgrade or do anything to my account that would incur a new agreement and it appears to be only a matter of time before we say goodbye as well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

grover517 said:


> With what seems like ever increasing amounts of subscriber losses, I wonder how many like me are just hanging by a thread and could also leave at anytime.
> 
> The flexibility of using our service between our home and RV as well as picture quality are the only things that have kept us around for over 20 years. The sports I watch can be seen elsewhere, we have no need for 4k at this point, and the wife pushes back at pretty much anything that requires a new remote. But at every turn, the screws are tightening and our days with DirecTV are dwindling quickly. Picture quality is tough to give up, but that's about the only thing keeping me around.
> 
> From the RC1 system basically ending our ability to receive locals in our RV at our seasonal site and DNS (distant network service) applications no longer being processed, to the HS17 hardware path of a centralized setup (single point of failure) with limited tuners (we have 12 tuners across 5 receivers) and not allowing any other DVR's on the same account are all negatives for us. So at this point there is absolutely no way I will allow a hardware upgrade or do anything to my account that would incur a new agreement and it appears to be only a matter of time before we say goodbye as well.


Great post! If the MLB network would put aside the restrictions I'd drop D* in a heartbeat. The PQ is no loss, the games don't look that good and I get a better picture streaming series online than what D* gives us. I haven't watched a series on D* for a couple years. Movies? None on D* for years.

Rich


----------



## William9182 (Jan 18, 2019)

wb1205 said:


> So long time 20+ year customer that has reached my breaking point. I call to reactivate a genie client and that's pretty straight forward agree to another 12months of DTV service and such. Well they somehow populated my account with the same client device twice - same serial and mac address on the clients in the DTV system. I've been on the phone for 1.5 hrs every day for the last week. I am told they have a network mapping issue. They can't fix. Oh and they can't deactivate the client that was added (but can't be added due to their error). I've spent way too large of a portion of my life dealing with this and am now pulling boxes out of the equipment closet.
> 
> I've had US support, Montana, Georgia?, the Philippines and some incredibly rude "loyalty" people as well. Anyone have any suggestions prior to pulling the plug entirely?
> 
> Thanks!


This is an issue with the new att system that we use to complete work orders. Once a reciever or client is deactivated from the account there is no way to reactivate it. The ONLY solution is to have to client completely removed your account and have an upgrade built to install a new client.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

William9182 said:


> This is an issue with the new att system that we use to complete work orders. Once a reciever or client is deactivated from the account there is no way to reactivate it. The ONLY solution is to have to client completely removed your account and have an upgrade built to install a new client.


I can only think you are an ATT employee. If you are, how did this happen? Why would the system D* built and maintained for years that worked so well be ignored? I never had an issue with my bill. Never. Then I get transitioned to the ATT account and have problems that they can't fix easily. How does that happen? How does ATT get away with this nonsense? Five days to get a refurb activated? Why? 
Rich


----------



## William9182 (Jan 18, 2019)

Rich said:


> I can only think you are an ATT employee. If you are, how did this happen? Why would the system D* built and maintained for years that worked so well be ignored? I never had an issue with my bill. Never. Then I get transitioned to the ATT account and have problems that they can't fix easily. How does that happen? How does ATT get away with this nonsense? Five days to get a refurb activated? Why?
> Rich


No I don't work directly for AT&t I'm a contractor that does installations I have resolved this issue for customers in the past after spending hours on the phone the only solution was to build an upgrade and add a new client as far as how the system left this out I'm not sure but to be frank this is one of the smaller issues with the new system you would not believe some of the things they forgot when they tried migrating the old DirecTV system was perfect but for some reason AT&t wanted it to look like their existing systems the people they had working on it had zero experience with DirecTV there was talk about scrapping the entire system and starting over but apparently they have found a company that claims they can fix everything. Are you in contract with DirecTV or not?


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

William9182 said:


> No I don't work directly for AT&t I'm a contractor that does installations I have resolved this issue for customers in the past after spending hours on the phone the only solution was to build an upgrade and add a new client as far as how the system left this out I'm not sure but to be frank this is one of the smaller issues with the new system you would not believe some of the things they forgot when they tried migrating the old DirecTV system was perfect but for some reason AT&t wanted it to look like their existing systems the people they had working on it had zero experience with DirecTV there was talk about scrapping the entire system and starting over but apparently they have found a company that claims they can fix everything. Are you in contract with DirecTV or not?


Updating a system's "look and feel" is the easy part compared to migrating the underlying business logic and from the issues you, I and many others have already encountered with the old DirecTV system vs. the new ATT (RC1) system, I have to think that there is much more going on here than just a simple "face lift", but rather a complete data structure and business logic migration underneath as well.

I have personally seen how these types of migrations can go horribly wrong and the RC1 system is a good example of just such a debacle. The best thing ATT could have done was to toss out the baby with the bath water and start over. I highly doubt adding a second vendor into the mix, who also has no experience with the old system and now has to figure out what the first vendor messed up, well let's just say "we haven't seen nuttin' yet" in regards to how bad things can truly get.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

grover517 said:


> Updating a system's "look and feel" is the easy part compared to migrating the underlying business logic and from the issues you, I and many others have already encountered with the old DirecTV system vs. the new ATT (RC1) system, I have to think that there is much more going on here than just a simple "face lift", but rather a complete data structure and business logic migration underneath as well.
> 
> I have personally seen how these types of migrations can go horribly wrong and the RC1 system is a good example of just such a debacle. The best thing ATT could have done was to toss out the baby with the bath water and start over. *I highly doubt adding a second vendor into the mix, who also has no experience with the old system and now has to figure out what the first vendor messed up, well let's just say "we haven't seen nuttin' yet" in regards to how bad things can truly get.*


I'll agree with that. After five days of trying to activate an HR that was sent to me the ATT CSRs finally gave up and sent me to a D* CSR. He tried to activate the HR and gave up. He told me, "They have this so screwed up I have to send someone out to your home. I cannot do anything here." It's gonna get worse. If they can't do something that simple how are they gonna cope with more complicated problems?

Best thing they could have done is leave things as they were and use the D* CSRs in place of the untrained people they have manning the phones.

Rich


----------



## William9182 (Jan 18, 2019)

grover517 said:


> Updating a system's "look and feel" is the easy part compared to migrating the underlying business logic and from the issues you, I and many others have already encountered with the old DirecTV system vs. the new ATT (RC1) system, I have to think that there is much more going on here than just a simple "face lift", but rather a complete data structure and business logic migration underneath as well.
> 
> I have personally seen how these types of migrations can go horribly wrong and the RC1 system is a good example of just such a debacle. The best thing ATT could have done was to toss out the baby with the bath water and start over. I highly doubt adding a second vendor into the mix, who also has no experience with the old system and now has to figure out what the first vendor messed up, well let's just say "we haven't seen nuttin' yet" in regards to how bad things can truly get.





Rich said:


> I'll agree with that. After five days of trying to activate an HR that was sent to me the ATT CSRs finally gave up and sent me to a D* CSR. He tried to activate the HR and gave up. He told me, "They have this so screwed up I have to send someone out to your home. I cannot do anything here." It's gonna get worse. If they can't do something that simple how are they gonna cope with more complicated problems?
> 
> Best thing they could have done is leave things as they were and use the D* CSRs in place of the untrained people they have manning the phones.
> 
> Rich


When they first rolled out rc1 we had to cancel a customers account and re sell it to them because they put the wrong address on the account (caused local issues) and noone could modify. I can't even resend auth from rc1 work orders I have to call into Ivr which is insane. We can't even add equipment to the orders on service calls. And they wonder why lnbs aren't getting consumed properly. I swear att and Comcast had a bet of who could put dtv out of business first and att said "hold my beer watch this".


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

William9182 said:


> When they first rolled out rc1 we had to cancel a customers account and re sell it to them because they put the wrong address on the account (caused local issues) and noone could modify. I can't even resend auth from rc1 work orders I have to call into Ivr which is insane. We can't even add equipment to the orders on service calls. And they wonder why lnbs aren't getting consumed properly. *I swear att and Comcast had a bet of who could put dtv out of business first and att said "hold my beer watch this".*


OMG! What a post! Been laughing for a couple minutes. Well said.

That has crossed my mind more than once. I didn't understand ATT purchasing D* in the first place.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

William9182 said:


> When they first rolled out rc1 we had to cancel a customers account and re sell it to them because they put the wrong address on the account (caused local issues) and noone could modify. I can't even resend auth from rc1 work orders I have to call into Ivr which is insane. We can't even add equipment to the orders on service calls. And they wonder why lnbs aren't getting consumed properly. I swear att and Comcast had a bet of who could put dtv out of business first and att said "hold my beer watch this".


I understand most of the acronyms concerning D*, but I have no idea what an RC1 is.

Rich


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

RC1 is what they call an account that has been transferred from D* to ATT.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> I didn't understand ATT purchasing D* in the first place.


The reason was clearly stated (and no, it wasn't to shut it down).

AT&T wanted the "20 (plus) million subscribers" to add to their existing Uverse subscriber base so they would have more leverage when negotiating carriage deals (including for the OTT services they plan on introducing).


----------



## bym051d (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm a 20 year customer and just got off the phone with DTV because I can't watch HBOGo.

I try to login and am told that I need a myATT account, and to click through to create it. So I did. Then, when I login, I'm told invalid username/password combination.

When I got to DirecTV.com and login, I'm told that I've logged in with an ATT account and if I need to manage my DTV, I'll need to logout and back in.

I called support and after a few minutes of checking, I'm told they're doing a system update and I won't be able to login until tomorrow. Oh, and he asked if I have mobile service with someone other than ATT.

I hope a PQ competitor shows up soon. My friends are happy with YouTube TV.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

If they don't help you, one option is to create a sub account.......I had the same issue when I made the huge mistake of trying out Directvnow and used the the same email as my ATT account. I ended up locked out of all of the mobile apps (HBO, Showtime etc). My solution (which I found somewhere) was to use a different email as a sub-account and then used that secondary email to log in to the apps. It may work for you.



bym051d said:


> I'm a 20 year customer and just got off the phone with DTV because I can't watch HBOGo.
> 
> I try to login and am told that I need a myATT account, and to click through to create it. So I did. Then, when I login, I'm told invalid username/password combination.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

raott said:


> If they don't help you, one option is to create a sub account.......I had the same issue when I made the huge mistake of trying out Directvnow and used the the same email as my ATT account. I ended up locked out of all of the mobile apps (HBO, Showtime etc). My solution (which I found somewhere) was to use a different email as a sub-account and then used that secondary email to log in to the apps. It may work for you.


Funny how some sites are so worried about credentials but let you get around that by using a different email address. I've used that strategy a few times and it always works.

Rich


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

This entire thread is disturbing. I'm still on DirecTV account luckily and not switched over (yet). I'm frightened as a 20 year subscriber with owned equipment!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

codespy said:


> This entire thread is disturbing. I'm still on DirecTV account luckily and not switched over (yet). I'm frightened as a 20 year subscriber with owned equipment!


I was converted in Oct 2018. I have had no problems so far. I also have NOT made any changes to my account, equipment, etc.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I was converted in Oct 2018. I have had no problems so far. I also have NOT made any changes to my account, equipment, etc.


That's the difference between you and I. I'm high maintenance....(with 15 IRD's, and looking for programming discounts once in a while).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

codespy said:


> That's the difference between you and I. I'm high maintenance....(with 15 IRD's, and looking for programming discounts once in a while).


Very appropriate title for this thread. I have about that many owned HRs and had planned on selling them. I hope they do the right thing...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I was converted in Oct 2018. I have had no problems so far. I also have NOT made any changes to my account, equipment, etc.


When you do have to call try the ATT Retention number. They will throw credits at you. Make you feel all warm and fuzzy about ATT and their fine CSRs. Then ask a technical question and you will be transferred to tech support. That's where it all begins to go downhill.

Rich


----------



## Microphone (Jan 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> I've done the research and I'm still here. I can't get past the sports thing. Just baseball and football. That's all I need D* for and I can't find a better way. Let us know what you find, please.
> 
> Rich


Rich, dreadlk anyone help! I'm as big a sports fan but think I can get by with the switch. This is what's making me think I'm making the wrong move that I didn't type in my rant in the other thread.
Is PQ REALLY that noticeable in Comcast land???


----------



## Microphone (Jan 30, 2007)

William9182 said:


> When they first rolled out rc1 we had to cancel a customers account and re sell it to them because they put the wrong address on the account (caused local issues) and noone could modify. I can't even resend auth from rc1 work orders I have to call into Ivr which is insane. We can't even add equipment to the orders on service calls. And they wonder why lnbs aren't getting consumed properly. I swear att and Comcast had a bet of who could put dtv out of business first and att said "hold my beer watch this".


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Microphone said:


> Rich, dreadlk anyone help! I'm as big a sports fan but think I can get by with the switch. This is what's making me think I'm making the wrong move that I didn't type in my rant in the other thread.
> Is PQ REALLY that noticeable in Comcast land???


I can't help, I can't help myself. There's no way to do it that I can see. I have to get over the idea that I have to see EVERY inning on EVERY Yankees game. PS Vue seems to be a viable alternative, they have YES.

Rich


----------



## wb1205 (Aug 12, 2007)

Most of the comments are spot on. So 2 days later DTV calls me and says they noticed that I've called a few times. I laughed said it's a mess and even the tech couldn't fix. So the CSR transferred me to tech support. The person was US based, but when he asked for the serial number I had to tell him that they (DTV) called me. I was at work not at home. He was surprised. So they order new equipment send a tech again.....

New tech comes in, I show and explain the situation and he said the order is wrong. He said we have to wait. He called in did some talking for 30 minutes or so to DTV, he didn't want any coffee or water and he said he would go sit in the truck for 30 minutes while a new or revised order would come thru. It did and all works now. 

I will add, I've stiched some alternatives together but nothing seamless. But the funny thing is as disappointing as other alternatives seem, the menu and guidance speed seem to be getting slower and more buggy by the day. Making piss poor alternatives looking better and better even if they are not.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wb1205 said:


> Most of the comments are spot on. So 2 days later DTV calls me and says they noticed that I've called a few times. I laughed said it's a mess and even the tech couldn't fix. So the CSR transferred me to tech support. The person was US based, but when he asked for the serial number I had to tell him that they (DTV) called me. I was at work not at home. He was surprised. So they order new equipment send a tech again.....
> 
> New tech comes in, I show and explain the situation and he said the order is wrong. He said we have to wait. He called in did some talking for 30 minutes or so to DTV, he didn't want any coffee or water and he said he would go sit in the truck for 30 minutes while a new or revised order would come thru. It did and all works now.
> 
> I will add, I've stiched some alternatives together but nothing seamless. But the funny thing is as disappointing as other alternatives seem, the menu and guidance speed seem to be getting slower and more buggy by the day. Making piss poor alternatives looking better and better even if they are not.


What did the installer do?

Rich


----------



## wb1205 (Aug 12, 2007)

He realized the order would be processed incorrectly. He ultimately installed the same 'new' hardware (the same as what I already had) that he showed up with. It was a clerical deal as best I could tell. Again an order to activate a working client for a 2nd "location" on the genie. Sorry I can't recall the words used just the stop and start to the process when he arrived. All to get 2 ''locations' authorized on genie


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wb1205 said:


> He realized the order would be processed incorrectly. He ultimately installed the same 'new' hardware (the same as what I already had) that he showed up with. It was a clerical deal as best I could tell. Again an order to activate a working client for a 2nd "location" on the genie. Sorry I can't recall the words used just the stop and start to the process when he arrived. All to get 2 ''locations' authorized on genie


Sounds like what I went thru recently to get an HR activated. ATT screwed that up somehow. Something that should have taken a couple minutes took 5 days. This appears to be the world as ATT sees it. ATT has "systems" that don't work as well as the D* system did.

Rich


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

> Am I losing my Mind Dealing with DTV?


I asked my Magic 8 Ball on your behalf and &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; "Signs Point To Yes"


----------



## eletric chicken (Dec 28, 2019)

damm i miss the old days when you bought the boxes yourself and installed it yourself or paid someone to do it. i miss the old days of directv and USSB. customer service was stellar and 24-7 tech support in america as directv was the goto service for t.v.. now it's crap from what i am reading!!!

though i would pick DTV over spectrum cable anyday!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Rich said:


> When you do have to call try the ATT Retention number. They will throw credits at you. Make you feel all warm and fuzzy about ATT and their fine CSRs. Then ask a technical question and you will be transferred to tech support. That's where it all begins to go downhill.
> 
> Rich


HAHA fine CSR'S. i don't miss dealing with people from another planet!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Rich said:


> When you do have to call try the ATT Retention number. They will throw credits at you. Make you feel all warm and fuzzy about ATT and their fine CSRs. Then ask a technical question and you will be transferred to tech support. That's where it all begins to go downhill.
> 
> Rich


the CSR'S are trained to piss you off so that your pulling your hair out. then to upset you even more they try to upsell you more att garbage even after you tell em you don't want anymore of there crap. i am thinking that att is hurting right now for $$$$!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

James Long said:


> The reason was clearly stated (and no, it wasn't to shut it down).
> 
> AT&T wanted the "20 (plus) million subscribers" to add to their existing Uverse subscriber base so they would have more leverage when negotiating carriage deals (including for the OTT services they plan on introducing).


i heard that ATT wanted DTV so they could put the sunday ticket on uverse also weather it's true or speculation who knows as both have seemed to failed..


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

wb1205 said:


> So long time 20+ year customer that has reached my breaking point. I call to reactivate a genie client and that's pretty straight forward agree to another 12months of DTV service and such. Well they somehow populated my account with the same client device twice - same serial and mac address on the clients in the DTV system. I've been on the phone for 1.5 hrs every day for the last week. I am told they have a network mapping issue. They can't fix. Oh and they can't deactivate the client that was added (but can't be added due to their error). I've spent way too large of a portion of my life dealing with this and am now pulling boxes out of the equipment closet.
> 
> I've had US support, Montana, Georgia?, the Philippines and some incredibly rude "loyalty" people as well. Anyone have any suggestions prior to pulling the plug entirely?
> 
> Thanks!


how many of them even know how to run the ATT billing system. i bet not one of them are trained to run it.. if you want something done you need to file an FCC complaint each time as the lady of the office of the president seems to be the only one with common sense around there. and she's a sweetheart as well. even she told me if she had the power that she would fire the hired help. that in itself says alot. she also told me that DTV has been an utter nightmare for ATT since ATT bought it. but you didn't hear that from me


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

krel said:


> i heard that ATT wanted DTV so they could put the sunday ticket on uverse also weather it's true or speculation who knows as both have seemed to failed..


Spamming threads with your hatred of AT&T and DIRECTV does not change the facts.

And no, I do not believe that the person from the office of the president told you anything about wanting to fire people. She is much too professional to make such comments to a random customer.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

James Long said:


> Spamming threads with your hatred of AT&T and DIRECTV does not change the facts.
> 
> And no, I do not believe that the person from the office of the president told you anything about wanting to fire people. She is much too professional to make such comments to a random customer.


Thank you


----------

